# WTB Girl's middleweight Schwinn, others



## stoney (Sep 26, 2013)

*******FOUND*********Hi, I have this posted in WTB also.   Looking for a real nice clean girl's middleweight, preferably green. other colors possible, Schwinn, other brands possible. Does not need to have tank or tack. PM with pics and $,  or email     stonewallsbuddy@gmail.com      Thanks, Ray


----------

